# 3 Day Old Fry (Pictures)



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So the male in my avatar and one of my female's just spawned. And the fry are 3 days old now. I just got a chance to take some pic's. See if there not to blury.



















Daddy taking care of his babies.....










He is swimming threw the plant's getting all the fry to take back home..










I will post more later...


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

ohhh congrats on the new babies :-D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats.  They're so tiny!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats!! They are very tiny :] I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats.....and great shots....what kind of camera are you using and settings, I can never get good pic like that of my fry or fish and tanks for that matter....laffs....

Fry look great too btw...what kind of feeding schedule and type of fry food have you found to work best.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just use my girl's pink camera. Its like 7 pix. I just feed egg yolk for a week then baby brine shrimp for week's and week's..


----------



## Underthesea (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey... do you feed the male (father) anything? Or is he fasting?

Also, do you change the water? Im assuming the egg yolks will make the water very dirty.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I feed the father every A.M and P.M, Frozen brine shrimp an Frozen blood worm's. When i open the lid i make him come to me away from the babies, And then he will eat. When he is done he goes back to his daddy duties.

I don't do any water change's for 3 to 4 week's. This is because you dont feed them so much egg yolk that it foul's the water. It's just like you dont feed your adult bettas so much it foul's the water. The next reason i dont have to do any change's for them 3 or 4 week's. Because i only feed the egg yolk for a week. And then it's baby brine shrimp. Also when i breed my 10 gallon is less then half full. Because it's easier for the father to keep the egg's in the nest. Its less work, He just goes a little down and then a little up to pick them up and put them in the nest. Another thing with the tank being less than half full that give's me 5 gallon's to keep adding to the tank without having to do water change's. When i have fed with egg yolk for a week or the fry are a week old i will add a gallon. A week later i will add a gallon i can do this for 5 week's untill the tank is full if i want without doing a water change. And risk sucking up fry or just shocking them with new water. This way i do it... your just slowly adding water. There's no stress on the fish. It just seem's to work good for everyone, the dad having low water, Its good for the fry having water added slowly, And easier on me because i just have to walk in there once a week and add water.


----------



## Underthesea (Jul 17, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> I feed the father every A.M and P.M, Frozen brine shrimp an Frozen blood worm's. When i open the lid i make him come to me away from the babies, And then he will eat. When he is done he goes back to his daddy duties.
> 
> I don't do any water change's for 3 to 4 week's. This is because you dont feed them so much egg yolk that it foul's the water. It's just like you dont feed your adult bettas so much it foul's the water. The next reason i dont have to do any change's for them 3 or 4 week's. Because i only feed the egg yolk for a week. And then it's baby brine shrimp. Also when i breed my 10 gallon is less then half full. Because it's easier for the father to keep the egg's in the nest. Its less work, He just goes a little down and then a little up to pick them up and put them in the nest. Another thing with the tank being less than half full that give's me 5 gallon's to keep adding to the tank without having to do water change's. When i have fed with egg yolk for a week or the fry are a week old i will add a gallon. A week later i will add a gallon i can do this for 5 week's untill the tank is full if i want without doing a water change. And risk sucking up fry or just shocking them with new water. This way i do it... your just slowly adding water. There's no stress on the fish. It just seem's to work good for everyone, the dad having low water, Its good for the fry having water added slowly, And easier on me because i just have to walk in there once a week and add water.


Awesome suggestions on the 'Adding water' solution.. I've been doing that and it seems to work.. 
I'll keep a pitcher of water next to the baby's tank, so it can be at the same temperature.. then I'll add a cup each day.. so far so good.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I add 1 gallon of water a week, for about 4 week's. Then the fry are 4 weeks old so its not as much stress and stuff on them there 4 weeks old when they get there first water change. But I add 1 gallon every week up to that 4 week mark, The way I put the water in is, I use some of the clear air line that you use to run air pumps and bubble stones. You use that air line shove it in the gallon jug your water is in, And get a siphon going. With the air line being small it takes about 3 or 4 minutes to add 1 gallon to the fry tank so it slowly added 1 gallon over a 3 or 4 minute period. It works really good I have been doing it for year's this way..


----------



## Underthesea (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm curious... Do you also use a sponge filter, if you do, how far down do you submerge it? And do you add plants in the tank to help filter water, If so, what kind of plants? Thanks.


----------



## Underthesea (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahah I'm so lame... Your picture Shows bunch of plants and you even described how the father had to swim through it... Duhhh hahahha

But what are those plants called?? ;-)


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new fry!!!

They are gonna be beautiful!!!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Underthesea said:


> I'm curious... Do you also use a sponge filter, if you do, how far down do you submerge it? And do you add plants in the tank to help filter water, If so, what kind of plants? Thanks.


Yeah i use sponge filter's also I use a gang valve to adjust the flow so it can be running all the time. I use the cheap lee's aquarium sponge filters. The triangle one's. I put the sponge filter all the way to the bottom. I have the filter sitting on the floor of the tank. Now the tube that is hooked to the sponge filter, That has the air line going threw it. Might stick out of the water, Because i only have the tank's half full. So what i do is cut that tube so it's 3 inches long instead of 5 or 6 inches. So now the tube is under the water level, And the sponge filter is full working. And then even when the fry tank finally get's full the filter still work's great even thou i cut the tube short..

As for plant's, I have used almost evry kind. True aquatic plant's only!!!!!! petsmarts and petco sell these plants that are not true aquatic. But the plant's I like the most is java (fern and java moss). Couple reason's why..

1)They are very hardy and dont die and rot easy. Because dying rotting plants make's for ammonia levels to go up. Something you dont want in a fry tank.
2) I just lay the java fern in there and when she want's to get away from him, she can. I walked in to check on a pair one day and she way up on top of the leaf. With really not much water on her, but she was jus hanging out taking a break. 2 hour's later i had a spawn.

Okay so the java moss I like this because..

1) I lay it all up in the leaves of the java fern, and she can weave her self up into it and he cant get to her, He just sit's there showing off for her..
2) With the java moss you can take it and roll it up squeeze it and get all the little infusia for the fry. And then throw the java moss back in the tank..


----------

